# OCD development, mentally disturbed or flip my lid.



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looking at the stoned designs online and even at Michaels tonite I notice that even they are not always 100% symmetrical or balanced. By that I mean one side of a design maybe be slightly different than the other or there will be bigger gaps between stones on one side than the other. Little imperfections here and there. I figure that being that the process is not gonna be 100% accurate and even sure the CAMMS get off sometimes. My thing is I think I am OCD or gone bonkers. The experimentation of my youth has finally got hold of the brain cells and paying me back.
I look at designs on screen and I notice stones "out of place" and not perfect in my eye. I call the wife over and she looks and says looks good, cut it. And I think. Liar you just want me to come sit and talk to you on the couch. I call the step daughter over and she says Yea looks fine and I think quite kissin my butt can't you see the damn gaps. I just can't seem to leave them alone. I start moving a stone here and a stone there, add one here delete one there and before I know it I killed or wasted a hour or so. And even then I am still looking to fix it or perfect it. I go buggy eyes starring at the little round circles.
Is it the newness ? Have I gone off the deep end ? Has the wrath of Timothy O'Leary finally risen up and eaten the good brain cells ?
Does it end and you just do it and move on. ? 
Good Grief Charlie Brown.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Three foot rule - if it looks good at a distance of three feet it is fine.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

It eats at you don't it? That use to bug the crap out of me, but over time you tend to get use to it. Well I did anyway. Now I look at it like this, if you are close enough to see a misaligned stone in a design, you are too close, back up off me!


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so glad all of you made these posts! I am doing some solid fills of standing and moving dogs and i too am going buggy with some areas of stones LOL. I keep thing maybe some. 2 ss would be better but then i would get cross eyed trying to see them

Think i will make a shirt saying BACK OFF your too close


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

We are probably all "high D" personalities, very detail oriented and technical. The rest of the world calls us "anal", LOL! I frequently notice that hours have passed and all I've done is move stones around to my own standards of perfection. I guess when I finally decide that making actual money is more important than any perceived imperfection, I move along a whole lot faster. Gotta get my priories in better order!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Y'all are funny. I am loking that Three foot rule alot. The High D people do have issues with this do not worry and let it go stand back and see what you think


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good to know I am not the only one!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Too funny. I like that "3 foot rule" also. I think all of my more "high D" stoners should each make themselves a decal that says "IF THIS LOOKS CROOKED, YOU ARE TOO CLOSE", and post it next to your work area. When you are inclined to move too many stones for too many hours, just focus on your "reality decal".

I will say this, either it gets easier to not make so many adjustments, or your eyes eventually go crooked, so you don't REALLY know if the stones are out of alignment or not


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allhamps said:


> I will say this, either it gets easier to not make so many adjustments, or your eyes eventually go crooked, so you don't REALLY know if the stones are out of alignment or not


I firmly believe that my eyes are just fine and that it just gets easier! 

I actually think that I just get faster and can judge distance between stones a little better than I could when I first started. It also used to take a lot of time figuring out how far to zoom in or out to be able to see that distance the best.

But I'm still SUPER OCD about it! Nothing has changed there!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think to do rhinestones, we all have to be a perfectionist and a lil or alot OCD,,, lol

Can any of you imagine when someone asked you what you wanted to do when you grew up,, that any of us would have said "sit for hours and designs rhinestone patterns,,"

Now i can think of nothing else that makes me so happy as a Completed Rhinestone design.

Hang in there Mark, you are doing great,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> I will say this, either it gets easier to not make so many adjustments, or your eyes eventually go crooked, so you don't REALLY know if the stones are out of alignment or not


Astigmatism in my right eye makes alignment difficult. Something will look straight when I am looking at it but will actually slant up to the right. 

So, if it is crooked, just blame it on astigmatism.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hahahahhaahhaa,, love it jane,, love it,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have seen shirts going for big bucks that have a stone that could have or should have been moved a smidge one way or the other. I don't think I have ever seen a design with the stones absolutely perfect regardless of how much we strive to get it just right. I find myself sitting for hours until I think I got it just right, then after pressing or when looking at the design months later I see something that could have been done better. Don't stress too much over it, it happens. Go to the thread where everyone is posting up their designs and I guarantee you will see at least one misaligned stone in every single design shared. Don't get me wrong, they all look Fabulous, but just saying we are not perfect, no matter how OCD we think we are.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

If you think you're having this porblem with screen printing and rinestones try some EMBROIDERY!!! That will really drive ya bonkerssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think no matter which medium you are into for embellishment, this is an issue. I am there right now with a school letter. Odd shaped letter and rhinestones just do not want to fit into the shape nicely!


----------

